# Tuscany on my own with an 18 month old!



## Lindajane (Sep 18, 2019)

I am travelling to Italy in May 2020 with my daughter and granddaughter. The 2nd week my daughter goes to Greece and I will be with the baby on my own in Tuscany, we haven't decided where as yet.
One of my problems is I need to catch a train to Milan at the end of the week and I'm a little concerned about getting to a train station and then having to change trains with my granddaughter and luggage on my own.
I haven't driven in Italy at all, but if I had to I'm sure I would manage even though we drive on the opposite side in Australia.
Any ideas and suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Lourdes (Nov 8, 2019)

If you're headed to Milan by the end of the week, I would suggest departing from Florence on that day.
I agree with not trying to handle train changes at all, so leaving from Florence is the best solution.

You can decide then to either break up that week, staying first in one place and the second half in Florence
or staying in Florence the entire week.

I would only suggest driving if you're going to be here long enough to get comfortable driving on the other side of the road -- not just getting a car for that drive on the last day. It would just be safer to take the train.

As a mother of 3, I imagine with an 18 month old you will also be traveling with a stroller so consider your hands will also be occupied with pushing that. So consider how you are going to manage a stroller with one hand and luggage with the other. I know there are strollers that are easy to push with one hand, so tell your daughter it would be a good idea to research and buy one for the trip.


----------



## annterena (Nov 14, 2019)

Lourdes said:


> If you're headed to Milan by the end of the week, I would suggest departing from Florence on that day.
> I agree with not trying to handle train changes at all, so leaving from Florence is the best solution.
> 
> You can decide then to either break up that week, staying first in one place and the second half in Florence
> ...



thank you for this valuable advice


----------

